# How long do you leave a swarm trap in the same location?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Until the end of the swarming season, or until I need the combs to fill out a catch.


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

Right now in North Georgia, if I don't see bees within 30 mins I would not leave a box in any location. Scout bees will find it in a hurry so why leave a box in a bad location.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

You are hunting basically, so the rule of go early stay late applies. Get them up now at least 6 feet off the ground, baited with LG Oil, comb, slum-gum, and wait. Leave them just like odfrank says above, all season, or until you need that box. Watch Youtube and search for Fat Bee Man for more tips. Watching that guy is the BOMB. As he points out in one of his videos, even catching a swarm in September will have some sort of use.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>if I don't see bees within 30 mins I would not leave a box in any location

I have caught swarms in boxes three hours after placement. I have caught swarms in boxes that had been ignored for months. I have seen boxes with hundreds of scouts, then few or none for weeks, and then full with a swarm.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

odfrank said:


> Until the end of the swarming season, or until I need the combs to fill out a catch.


I agree with odfrank. Leave them for the season, I set mine out end of May until the middle of September here in Southern Alberta. I have caught swarms from July to September.
Colino


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

I placed one in my backyard (miles away from my apiary), 8 feet up or so in tree ... it's a bit hidden from view and not at the edge of a big field or anything, so i just wonder if it's a viable location or not ... guess i'll wait and see!


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

dkofoed said:


> I placed one in my backyard (miles away from my apiary), 8 feet up or so in tree ... it's a bit hidden from view and not at the edge of a big field or anything, so i just wonder if it's a viable location or not ... guess i'll wait and see!


I was assuming that you were putting out multiple traps, it sounds like you are only using one. Everybody says it's like fishing you put a line in the water and see what you catch. So the more lines(traps) you have out the better your chances. I put out around 36 traps and some years I do good and other years not so good. I try to put them near a source of water, shaded from afternoon sun and in or by structures that stand out. Like a lone tree or old buildings and I face the entrance away from prevailing winds. I do a check to see if there are bees in the neighborhood by using some sugar syrup or honey as a bait or observe flowers to see what they are attracting.
Good luck and happy trapping.
Colino


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I leave them from spring until fall and if I don't catch anything, I bring them home and put them somewhere else next year. If I catch a swarm somewhere, I put two there next year...


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If a swarm set up in a trap I set I would get so excited.


----------

